# GnuPlot ! Wie kann ich Schnittpunkte anzeigen lassen ?



## BelokZoc (7. Dezember 2004)

Halle liebe Leute.
Ich habe einen Funktionsplotter, namens " Gnuplot " . Ich würde dort gerne Funktionen einzeichnen und die Schnittpunkte im Graphen anzeigen lassen. Danke im Vorraus.. Habe schon gegoogelt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------

